# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Vào Tiny House cafe buôn chuyện đê!

## nguyetnt

Và quán cafe tớ chọn là Tiny House. Nằm trong con ngõ số 31 phố Kim Mã, Tiny House hầu như không bị ảnh hưởng bởi sự ồn ào của phố xá. Một ngôi nhà bé bé với những đồ vật xinh xinh là ấn tượng đầu tiên khi tớ bước vào Tiny House cafe.

Không chỉ có thế đâu, khi bước vào Tiny House tớ còn có cảm giác như được trở về căn phòng ấm áp của mình nữa cơ, vì không gian ở đây rất ấm cúng và dễ chịu. Không quá cầu kỳ nhưng cũng cực ấn tượng trong việc phối màu và trang trí quán, đảm bảo thế nào bạn cũng sẽ thích ngôi nhà nhỏ này ngay cho mà xem. Với gam màu trằng, hồng, xanh biển nhẹ nhàng, Tiny House có những góc nhỏ và hình vẽ vô cùng đáng yêu để các bạn tha hồ "pose hình".

Quán có hai phòng rộng, nếu bạn đi với một nhóm bạn ồn ào như đám bạn của tớ thì nên chọn phòng ngoài nhé. Phòng này vừa rộng vừa thoáng, tha hồ cho cả chục người gặp nhau, buôn dưa lê dưa chuột thỏa thích. Còn nếu hôm nào bạn đi một mình và muốn tìm không gian yên tĩnh thì phòng trong là lựa chọn tuyệt vời. Bạn có thể nhâm nhi ly đồ uống ưa thích, đọc một cuốn sách hay đơn giản chỉ là ngắm nhìn phố xá qua những ô cửa sổ.

Với gam hồng chủ đạo, những họa tiết trang trí đầy sắc màu, khung ảnh và nhiều đồ vật xinh xinh ngộ nghĩnh, Tiny House là không gian đầy lãng mạn. Những buổi chiều mùa đông lạnh mà bạn được thảnh thơi ngồi ở Tiny, chìm trong tiếng nhạc nhẹ nhàng, xung quanh những chiếc gối nhiều màu êm ơi là êm thì thật là thích đúng không nào.

Đồ uống ở đây cũng khá phong phú, từ trà, cà phê, nước hoa quả, sữa chua, sinh tố, sô đa và nhiều món khác nữa. Nếu bạn bỗng thấy đói bụng thì Tiny cũng có nhiều đồ ăn nhẹ để bạn lựa chọn như bò khô, bim bim, hướng dương và đặc biệt là có món bánh kẹp hương vị rất là mà lại ngon nữa. Giá cả ở đây thì bạn khỏi phải băn khoăn nhé, các món có giá từ 15k - 30k, khá vừa phải, phù hợp với chúng mình.

Sau một buổi chiều khám phá được bao nhiêu thứ đáng yêu và pose được bao nhiêu ảnh đẹp ở đây thì tớ và đám bạn đã quyết định hẹn nhau cuối tuần này lại đến Tiny. "Ngôi nhà nhỏ" này dễ thương thế cơ mà! Bạn có muốn tận mắt cảm nhận không gian này không, nếu có thì hãy đi cùng chúng tớ nhé! ^^







Địa chỉ của quán nè: Số 4 ngõ 31 Kim Mã, Q.Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Nhớ ghi vào nhá !!!


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Tiny House Cafe_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

không gian ngộ nghĩnh

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

